# Trooper James  Leverett



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...erJamesAnthonyLeverettKilledInAfghanistan.htm


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 7, 2010)

A sadness it is for another good soul spent.  But some comfort is drawn from that life being lived as the man wished it to be.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 7, 2010)

So young. From a proud tradition though which he has honoured with his sacrifice, his regiment dates back to the 17th century and was at the charge of the Light Brigade. Their Regimental march is a poignant one... and this bonny lad will be home soon.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"A beautiful damsel, of fame and renown,
A gentleman's daughter near Monaghan town;
As she rode by the barracks, this beautiful maid,
She stood in her coach to see Dragoons on parade.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fare thee well, Inniskilling! fare thee well for a while
To all your fair waters and every green isle!
_And when the war is over we'll return again soon,
And they'll all welcome home the Inniskilling Dragoon_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_."_[/FONT]









​


----------



## stickarts (Jul 7, 2010)

.


----------

